# No fly fishing in Lynnhaven Inlet



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

:barf: 

If we don't act now, to keep it open for us all, it's only a matter of time until it's closed to everyone...

No fishing at all from a boat. And now no fly fishing.

Remember that old saying, goes something like this...

First they came for the boaters, but I was not a boater so I did nothing.
Next they came for the fly fishers, but I was not a fly fisher so I did nothing.
Then they came for the shore bound angler, but there was no one left to help them out.
And then there were none.

Something has to be done...anybody know where you can find an ordinance # for this?


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

You will find some talk about the Lynnhaven issue at tidal fish, great boating site.

I’m not sure about you guys, but I’m getting sick and tired of simple pleasures being regulated by the government. These are common sense issues, Fly fishing or playing Frisbee in a crowd, anchoring in a busy channel, WEARING A SEATBELT! I don’t need to be THREATENED to use my head and I’m p#$*@# off about being FORCED, by penalty of fine, to do it.

These are common sense issues. Our voices need to get louder, I agree.:barf: 

BTW… I was at Marina Shores for the turn basin meeting, to add another head! 

FISH ON
Mark L.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

That's correct no fly fishing, but it's only from shore. Not sure if it applies to both sides of the bridge or just the side that the side is on with all the other restrictions posted that match up with the new no fishing in the turn basin from a boat. 

This was posted on the Tidalfish.com site by Ronflyfish "I went to the new boat ramp area at Crab Creek to have a look see at a rumored sign. Lo and behold there is now a sign posted at the dune going to the beach area that says "Fly Fishing Not Allowed". Just another slap in the face to the local fishing dilemas. I questioned the money taker as to why and was told that someone got hooked by an errant cast and the sign was posted to eleiminate any further incidents. . . If you want more info or explanation contact-Rick Rowe, Districts Supervisor, City Boat Ramp and Marina at 757-563-1100. "

There was mention of a picture taken with all of us fly fisherman in full gear at the sign with our middle finger extended to show our apreciation for the new sign. What do you shore fly fishermen think?
:jawdrop: :barf:


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the two recent posts, and yeah I did hear about it from the Tidal Fish post.

Just to keep us on track...if anybody out there thinks that this does not effect the bait fisherman or the jig slingers, your wrong. A loss is a loss...and it will be extremely difficult to get the right to fish back. Don't think that after a few years of good behavior they'll lessen the laws. 

The bait/jig fishermen are next...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

I' don't think ,things will ever be as they were ,AGIN........................BIGbrother is watching...


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 27, 2002)

What a tragedy for all envolved. Saltwater fishing uses weights, hooks, and line. There is no question it carries some degree of risks for injury. Heck, I hook myself more than once a year. Even trying to watch behind me, it is difficult to assure every cast will be clear of someone walking into my backcast zone. How do you present an alternative to the city? Seperate swimming and fishing areas? Seperate fly fishing only zones? I suspect this is the spearhead of a longer term intention of the city to end fishing there.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think this is the first of many steps to close the inlet to shore fishermen . I think the city will see if there is any more altercations between boats and shore fishermen this fall and if there is they will ban fishing from shore all together.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

whatttttttt. That is so stupid. Fly fishing is just another way of fishing. Why would u ban it. Cuz of the backcasts, thats stupid. Everyone in the right mind should be out of your way if they see you casting. Its just like surf fishing and i bet you thats next. They probably are trying to ban fishing there so the boaters and jet skiers can get out of the inlet easily. i say jet skiers because they always cut in fornt of me. Well yea, do the same thing that guy from north beach is doing and right a letter.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Are you kidding me? This absolutely blows my mind.

You guys need to find out who your city council members are, request that they do something, and promise them that if they don't have this stupid ordinance lifted, *you will campaign as hard as you can for their opponent.*

I'm starting to think it's time to put up a board specifically devoted to these sorts of issues to throw our collective weight behind them. We're getting boned... 

_Addendum: I know we have our differences with them, but I'm going to put an idea out there. I think it's time to hash out a plan with the boaters (i.e. the Tidalfish crowd) where we both come to an agreement about usage. Maybe a small committee. Then we take the plan to the city and ask for its implementation. If we leave it up to the city to make up the rules, we'll all lose. _


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

a very good idea sf, there needs to be a coalition that shows that we both (boaters and P&Sers) want the same thing- the ability to fish, and that we can work together. after all we are one in the same, i both enjoy fishing from shore and boats.


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

Now that is an idea. 

Imagine hundreds or thousands of fisherman congregating on the boardwalk as a show of force...that's alot of voting power.
:jawdrop:

Sand Flea : I think the idea of having the two boards come together on some issues somewhere is awesome. Most people don't realize just how many or how far these boards reach. Power to the people, brother!

I've heard that the VCFA is investigating the matter, which is good, but I have a feeling that it will take more than one organization, one group of fishermen, etc. to push back.

Fishermen(or women) unite!


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 27, 2002)

For those of you who might not have read my post on the Tidalfish Board:

I wonder how many parking spaces are on the west side? I wonder what would happen if one VERY busy tourist Saturday someone heading to the beach could not find parking in that lot because every parking space and those nearby were occupied early on? Suppose a large crowd of fly fishermen and family were gathered on the beach just having lunch and drinking sodas? Suppose all their fly rods were stacked against the sign for a photo by the Pilot?

....and suppose we kept a few parking spaces open with orange cones (paid up of course), and invited the mayor and a couple of council (maybe a judge or two) down to the beach for hotdogs and sodas.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

That sounds like a good plan Flyfisher. I don't fly fish but I would be there. Surely I would take more than one parking spot, if available of course.


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

What if you invited the Mayor and City Council, and they couldn't find parking places?


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 27, 2002)

I could see that now. The press lined up, the reporters prepped for the mayor, press conference scheduled, photo op with the mayor and maybe the head of the Chamber of Commerce ( could we get Miss Virginia?). The mayor arrives and has to park a half mile away on a hot Saturday afternoon THEN have to cross thehighway in beach traffic. A little stealth-cam with a last minute offer to the networks would be priceless!


----------

